# Senior Playmate - Puppy



## lpcembry (May 26, 2015)

Would you all think a nine year old German Shepherd would play with a Corgi pup during the day? Our German Shepherd is getting into his senior years with the occasional need for aspirin just starting for his hip. 

I'm wondering if it's too late to get him a puppy to rub off on as well as liven him up, as he loves to play and is the obedient one. It was our plans to have that be our next dog when we talked about moving in, but we can't decide if before or after is the better decision for our GSD. We have another senior dog (chihuahua 12), but she refuses to play back, so our big lovable goober is essentially alone all day and it's starting to show in his eating habits while we're gone.

Thanks for any advice!


----------

